# bows



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

heres what I have for the most part
have a 70# Elite Answer, 80# Mathews Monster 7, 70# Mathews Z7 and a 70# Mathews Conquest Triumph


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> heres what I have for the most part
> have a 70# Elite Answer, 80# Mathews Monster 7, 70# Mathews Z7 and a 70# Mathews Conquest Triumph


i like your first bow but the rest is kinda ehh, lol out of curiosity, why do you have 4 bows?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hahah well they all shoot well, the Elite is my favorite, the Monster 7 is powerful & accurate yet shootable, the triumph is a tack driver, and my Z7 is not going anywhere, its a killing machine, has been since I bought it brand new in 2010
well because I have a problem lol jk. my triumph is strictly target, my Elite is my main hunting rig, my Z7 will never be sold & is my back-up secondary hunting rig, and my Monster I specifically bought to hunt hogs with since it shoots my 520grn axis fmj's at 277fps 28", lots of penetration

my dad has 7 but idk why lol


Dhostetler339 said:


> i like your first bow but the rest is kinda ehh, lol out of curiosity, why do you have 4 bows?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dhostetler339 (Dec 11, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> hahah well they all shoot well, the Elite is my favorite, the Monster 7 is powerful & accurate yet shootable, the triumph is a tack driver, and my Z7 is not going anywhere, its a killing machine, has been since I bought it brand new in 2010
> well because I have a problem lol jk. my triumph is strictly target, my Elite is my main hunting rig, my Z7 will never be sold & is my back-up secondary hunting rig, and my Monster I specifically bought to hunt hogs with since it shoots my 520grn axis fmj's at 277fps 28", lots of penetration
> 
> my dad has 7 but idk why lol


:O do you know what i would do if i had 7 bows?? lol i want to go hog hunting really bad but there are none round here


----------

